# viewing



## gail1 (Sep 25, 2014)

i have come 3rd on the list for a flat and have a viewing of it tomorrow. i dont expect to get it but at least im getting somewhere


----------



## KateR (Sep 25, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed for you Gail.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow with flat


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 25, 2014)

Fingers crossed Gail.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2014)

Good luck Gail!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 25, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 25, 2014)

I do hope you get it Gail.


----------



## casey (Sep 25, 2014)

Wishing you the best of luck Gail.


----------



## jalapino (Sep 25, 2014)

All the best Gail!....keep being positive


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2014)

Gail I hope your successful with the viewing best of luck huni xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 26, 2014)

Good luck Gail.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 26, 2014)

Good luck Gail


----------



## gail1 (Sep 26, 2014)

thank you all for you best wishs. Well i had my viewing, it did need total redecoration. its had a brand new kitchen fitted. had my viewing told her i was interested and left 20 mins later i had a call from her saying the others had not turned up and was i still interested if so it was mine guess who said yes in fact i nearly bit her hand off saying yes. i get a £150 worth of vovchers to spend at b/q for the decorating so guess whos a happy bunny I sign up for the keys monday morning


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2014)

gail1 said:


> thank you all for you best wishs. Well i had my viewing, it did need total redecoration. its had a brand new kitchen fitted. had my viewing told her i was interested and left 20 mins later i had a call from her saying the others had not turned up and was i still interested if so it was mine guess who said yes in fact i nearly bit her hand off saying yes. i get a £150 worth of vovchers to spend at b/q for the decorating so guess whos a happy bunny I sign up for the keys monday morning



Brilliant news Gail!  Really chuffed for you!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 26, 2014)

That's brilliant Gail. I'm really pleased for you


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 26, 2014)

Fantastic news Gail, sounds fantastic


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2014)

That is really good news Gail, I am so pleased for you.x


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 26, 2014)

That's great news Gail. Really pleased for you and jellybean.


----------



## Annette (Sep 26, 2014)

Fantastic news Gail-get planning your colour schemes!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh wow, Gail. That's fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 26, 2014)

Great news Gail, when's the house warming party?


----------



## jalapino (Sep 26, 2014)

Woop Woop!!!....so happy for you!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fantastic Gail, chuffed for you  A new start for you and Jellybean. I hope you'll be happy in your new home x


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 26, 2014)

Really great news Gail. You must be really excited, choosing your colour sceme for you and Jellybean.


----------



## KateR (Sep 26, 2014)

That's fantastic news.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh Gail, that's wonderful news. I hope you and furbaby will be very happy there.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 29, 2014)

well its offical i have given notice on my old flat and i have the keys to my new flat omg there is so much to do what have i let myself in for?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2014)

gail1 said:


> well its offical i have given notice on my old flat and i have the keys to my new flat omg there is so much to do what have i let myself in for?



An adventure!  I hope you will be really happy in your new home Gail, here's to new beginnings!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 29, 2014)

Accentuate the positives darling. What colour are you going to paint your place?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 29, 2014)

Gail that's brilliant news and so exciting for you and Jellybean


----------



## Annette (Sep 29, 2014)

Remember, it doesn't all have to be done at once! take your time, settle in slowly, enjoy it while its all still new!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Gail I'm so pleased for you, and you can choose how you want your new home to look - how exciting.  Definitely do a bit at a time - maybe one room at a time so that the rest isn't all of a muddle at once.  Ooh you will have to post pictures of colours you choose, well done you.xx


----------



## casey (Sep 29, 2014)

Wishing you and jellybean every happiness in your new home.x


----------



## Bloden (Sep 29, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> Remember, it doesn't all have to be done at once! take your time, settle in slowly, enjoy it while its all still new!



I agree. Sometimes it's a good idea to get used to a new home, get a feel for it, and then make changes like painting and decorating. I'm really pleased and excited for you, Gail.


----------



## Flower (Sep 29, 2014)

What lovely news for you Gail, I wish you every happiness in your new home whatever colour you choose


----------



## gail1 (Oct 3, 2014)

as some of you may know im supossed to move out of stepping out on monday. my old flat is in such a state that they have declared it unfit to go back to so sw has been trying to get me extra time until new flat is ready no word from her today so boss here has said we cant let you go back to old flat so you stay here until new flat ready Guess whos a happy bunny


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 4, 2014)

Good Gail  Hope you get sorted


----------



## topcat123 (Oct 6, 2014)

best of luck in your new home


----------



## caroleann (Oct 7, 2014)

Gail just wanted to say i wish you every happiness in your new home xx


----------



## gail1 (Oct 11, 2014)

went to get the paint,ro;llers and brushs got dulux paint  in buttermilk a pale yellow for the living room. so nw i can go to flat in week take stuff with me and get started on the wreak that is a living room am going to take before and after pics and somehow upload them on here its going to take me a while to do but i will do it bit by bit


----------



## gail1 (Oct 13, 2014)

not a good day flat wise im so stressed  out that im getting self harm urges im not sleeping well and i just wanna cry my eyes out cant handle this. i still have to arrange to have gas/electric turned off at old place get rest of stuff out(being done wednesday make an appoiment with the voids offier for her to look at how i leave old flat and then theres the decorating to do. All i did today was get some credit for gas/electric meters and have to have gas turned on safty cheaked (thursday afternoon) i just wanta curl up in a corner untill it all goes away


----------



## Annette (Oct 13, 2014)

Keep calm Gail, its a big step, so its going to be a bit stressful. Just sit down, take a deep breath, have a cup of tea or something. Maybe you could ask the staff at SO to help you make a list of what you need to do, who you need to ask, when you need to do it, so it wont feel so overwhelming? You've managed to do something today - getting your meter credits, tomorrow, you'll manage something else.


----------



## jalapino (Oct 13, 2014)

Your doing so well Gail, give your self a break and one thing at a time, there are so many folks here to give you support and help if you so wish it, I think you should be proud of yourself!...once this is all over I am positive you will be in a happy place! (((hugs)))


----------



## gail1 (Oct 20, 2014)

thank you all for your kind words. I move a week today im so looking forward to it a whole new home a whole new start. I will admit im a wee bit nervous Jelly isnt moving the same day as me because there are a few things i need to get for my furbaby. It will be home when i have my baby home call me a softy but as far as shes concerned i am a great big one.
I forgot to mention that im having the living room both hallways and the kitchen done in buttermilk paint by a professional. i know it adds more money out but i have a bit saved, its my treat and will save me a lot of stress


----------



## KateR (Oct 20, 2014)

Good for you Gail. I would do the same. I hate painting.


----------



## newbs (Oct 20, 2014)

You definitely deserve to treat yourself, it will be lovely to move in to your new home, freshly painted for you.  I hope the move goes really well and here's to your new start.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 24, 2014)

went to my old flat today and cryied my eyes out at the good and bad memories the good ones my mum my aunt being there the good times i have had also a bit for the bad times like when i was detained by the police on a section 136 and then sectioned, the times i have overdosed or self harmed. good or bad all times pass. so i went down city hall and handed the keys in. 14 years gone just like that
then went to new flat i have a rather lush living room and kitchen in buttermilk


----------



## casey (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh Gail hun, I just want to wish you good luck in your new home. I really hope you will be so happy.x


----------

